
Dave Pitts' Texas Instruments TI-990 Page - peter_d_sherman
http://www.cozx.com/dpitts/ti990.html
======
peter_d_sherman
Also: [http://www.ricomputermuseum.org/Home/equipment/ti-99010--
990...](http://www.ricomputermuseum.org/Home/equipment/ti-99010--99012)

